# Show me your 9 strings



## charles22880 (Apr 4, 2013)

i am looking into buying a 9-string and I want to hear from those who own one or a pair. what they think about them, how they tune them and what guage strings they use. Show me pics Please 

Just want to know what I might be getting into.

A massive thank you to all those who post on this subject


----------



## decreebass (Apr 4, 2013)

Bump.

FWIW, if you go to Rondo's site and click on one of the 9-string Agiles, they do talk a little in the description about tuning. From what I understand, for the most part the 3 low strings are tuned like a bass (EAD) and then the upper stings are like a 6-string.

For some interest ideas, search youtube for Andy Schnieder (spelling?) - this dude plays a 9- or 10-string multiscale guitar and plays leads, bass, drums, AND sings all at the same time. 

I think the above tuning would make the most sense, since otherwise you're just adding on more low range - but you probably wouldn't need a bassist then


----------



## mlp187 (Apr 4, 2013)

I tune C-F#-B-E-A-D-G-B-E. I use the stock gauge strings it came with. It's a 30" scale, which is more than enough to drop the low C to B without flub with a .090. I haven't find a legitimate use for that tuning yet. I also hardly play mine. I'm pretty busy with school and have found mysef ironing out technique on my 6 string when I do play. 

Here are the specs taken directly from the website:

· 9 String Guitar with Ash Body
· 1 piece bolt on neck
· Cepheus 9 passive pickup with volume and tone. Cavity has been routed large enough to accommodate additional electronics
· No inlays on the neck. Position markers on the side of the neck only 
· 24 Jumbo Frets
· Maple Neck with 15 radius. Width 2 1/2 at the nut 3 1/8" at the 12th fret and 3 3/8" at the 24th fret
· String Spacing at the bridge: 7/16"
· Neck profile (thickness): 7/8" at the nut 15/16" at the 12th fret
· Scale Length: 30 Overall length: 44" 
· Weight: Approx. 9 lbs 
· String through body
· Die-cast *Grover* sealed tuners model GH305-18 with 18-1 ratio for fine tuning
· Graphite Nut
· Satin Polyurethane Finish
· String gauges: .009, .012, .015, .022, .030, .040, .054, .074 .090
· Guitar is setup to tune as a bass on the lower 2 strings (E, A). Then with standard 7 string guitar turning on the upper 6 strings (B, E, A, D, G, B, E). However a variety of tunings is possible.
· For proper intonation set low string to C# below regular E. Then normal tuning up from there.


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 5, 2013)

The Intrepid looks better proportioned as a 9 than it does as an 8.


----------



## Winspear (Apr 5, 2013)

This is my Vik Domineer custom 
Swamp ash body
Walnut top
Wenge/purpleheart/flame maple neck
Ebony fretboard
Gotoh 510 tuners
ABM piezo saddles
Custom ViK pickups

The scales are 29.25 to 24.75 tuned EA-EADGBE-A all flat. They were chosen so I can get a good tone on the Eb which needs an 86 or 90 gauge to get 19lbs tension - I don't like to go lower. 
The high Ab scale length allows use of normal brand 008/007 gauge strings.

It's absolutely perfect - the huge fan is very comfortable and took next to no adaption. It makes the long scale length entirely transparent when combined with how far back the bridge is. The reach is actually the same or less than most 25.5 guitars.


----------



## celticelk (Apr 5, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


>



/thread


----------



## shawnperolis (Apr 5, 2013)

I have an Agile Intrepid 930. It love it, it's the best guitar I have ever owned. Tuned C# E B E A D G B E. I installed a killswitch as well.
















Here are some demo songs I recorded with her:

Wow, Delicious Convex System

Bible Story Logistics Nightmare



Definitely buy a 9 string, you won't regret it!!!!


----------



## mlp187 (Apr 5, 2013)

shawnperolis said:


> Wow, Delicious Convex System:
> https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Public/Wow%2C%20Delicious%20Convex%20System_DemoMix.mp3?w=AACVE4pe04aY2pkk5OxnByvCKc96TUlSuiUxrVMZegQFIg
> 
> Bible Story Logistics Nightmare:
> ...


 
Pure comedic gold in the song titles. Also, we got our 9s around the same time, I remember your NGD well. I'm glad to see you're playing well (I'm assuming it's good since you posted it! I get a 403 message. I have no doubts though, you seem very level headed on the forum)! Gives me inspiration to hang on to mine and play it some more!


----------



## shawnperolis (Apr 6, 2013)

Oooops my bad! I fixed the links, you can try again if you want... Trust me, the lyrics and songs are just about as serious as the titles. 9 strings are so fun though, I hope you enjoy yours and I hope the OP buys one and loves it too!


----------



## Roy (Apr 6, 2013)

Sometime soon I'll get my 928 (it's ordered, just waiting now).
Decreebass already mentioned : you won't need a bassist.
That's exactly why I've ordered one. Playing bass, baritone and 7string at once.

Question: What would it take to tune to dropped A ? (A-E-A on the lowest 3. Don't care much what comes next).
Is it possible with the original strings, or do I need to order one size thicker ?


----------



## shawnperolis (Apr 6, 2013)

I have a .98 on my 30" scale and I can't even get a low B very effectively. The string is too wobbly and it is very finicky to keep in tune. It sounded pretty cool when I did it for awhile though, but it wasn't practical. I can't imagine a low A on a 28" scale...


----------



## NaYoN (Apr 6, 2013)

My Etherial Custom:













(the cavity is large because there are supposed to be pickup covers but I took them out, I prefer the gritty look)

I don't have great pictures of these but:

My Agile 928 Intrepid prototype (left):





My Agile 927 Interceptor pro:





My tuning (low to high):
AbEbAbEbAbDbGbBbEb

My strings (current setup):

Circle K
.009 guitar plain core (no wrap)
.012 guitar plain core (no wrap)
.015 guitar plain core (no wrap)
.022 hybrid guitar string
.031 hybrid guitar string
.041 hybrid guitar string
.055 hybrid guitar string
.076 hybrid guitar string
.094 hybrid guitar string


----------



## MetalBuddah (Apr 6, 2013)

NaYoN wins

Also...I took those shots


----------



## AyrtonS (Apr 6, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> My Agile 927 Interceptor pro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the same tuning/gauge with your Agile interceptor 927?


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 6, 2013)

Ive really been eyeing up a 9 string since I bought my 8, problem is, I am very picky with pups and there's pretty well no options out there. Though I heard Bare knuckle would custom make 9 string pups, I havent looked into it at all though.


----------



## tmo (Apr 6, 2013)

For niners, one should go with Laces' 45... or EMG's 45 bass pickups, that could be an interesting option...


----------



## NaYoN (Apr 7, 2013)

AyrtonS said:


> Is that the same tuning/gauge with your Agile interceptor 927?



I use the same setup on all guitars.


----------



## Roy (Apr 7, 2013)

that's what I needed to hear (read... whatever).
I'll be tuning half a note higher.


----------



## Brill (Apr 7, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> My Etherial Custom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im sure you get this all the time.. But why are you using a.0.94 for Ab?


----------



## Winspear (Apr 7, 2013)

^ It's _that_ Ab - so it's actually pretty loose :O 
I want to play that Etherial!


----------



## shawnperolis (Apr 7, 2013)

How are you guys tuning so low with such small strings? My .98 can barely handle C#...


----------



## Winspear (Apr 7, 2013)

shawnperolis said:


> How are you guys tuning so low with such small strings? My .98 can barely handle C#...



I'm of the same preference, gotta have at least 19lbs on there!


----------



## mlp187 (Apr 7, 2013)

shawnperolis said:


> How are you guys tuning so low with such small strings? My .98 can barely handle C#...


 
I'm not saying my experience is the same for everyone, but here's how I figured it out for me:

I used to play with a lot of tension in my hands and arms. So I would be picking hard, and pressing the string hard into the fretboard and not even realizing it.

Eventually, I got sick of my hands getting tired after playing fast or for extended periods of time. The truth is that should not be happening to someone who had been playing for over 10 years. 

I decided to approach my guitar as I did my drumming: loose and relaxed. All of the sudden, everything was better and my hands were no longer getting tired. 

My low down-tuned strings never flub these days, and I'm no longer making my notes sharp!


----------



## shawnperolis (Apr 7, 2013)

mlp187 said:


> I'm not saying my experience is the same for everyone, but here's how I figured it out for me:
> 
> I used to play with a lot of tension in my hands and arms. So I would be picking hard, and pressing the string hard into the fretboard and not even realizing it.
> 
> ...



I don't play very hard, my hands are usually very relaxed... But my guitar just will not stay in tune below C#.


----------



## mlp187 (Apr 7, 2013)

Well that's a drag... I'm at a loss!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Apr 7, 2013)

From experience with NaYoN's 9 strings, you just need to play the guitar more gently and it somehow stays in tune down on the low Ab


----------



## charles22880 (Apr 8, 2013)

is it possible to tune the guitar in drop E or would a fanned fret need to come into play


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 8, 2013)

charles22880 said:


> is it possible to tune the guitar in drop E or would a fanned fret need to come into play



I would say fanned fret with the shortest scale being no longer than 24.75", otherwise, your highest string will break while tuning it for the first time.


----------



## Winspear (Apr 8, 2013)

ZEBOV said:


> I would say fanned fret with the shortest scale being no longer than 24.75", otherwise, your highest string will break while tuning it for the first time.



Precisely. Mine is in drop Eb. That 24.75 Ab will not go much higher without special strings from Octave4Plus. If I wanted drop E it would have to be about 23.75 I expect. I use 008 gauges. 007s can make it to A but it's not reliable on this scale.


----------



## AyrtonS (Apr 8, 2013)

Anybody know if the low Ab with NaYoN's tuning would be possible on a 30" scale? What gauges would you guys recomend?


----------



## shawnperolis (Apr 8, 2013)

AyrtonS said:


> Anybody know if the low Ab with NaYoN's tuning would be possible on a 30" scale? What gauges would you guys recomend?



My 30" can go to b0, but you have to be very careful to keep it in tune, it's just not very practical for me. I have a .98 gauge on mine. I'm not sure if I can put a thicker string on it, I feel like I'm pushing the limits of the tuning peg right now. Maybe if I get a bass tuner for it or something hahaha


----------



## AyrtonS (Apr 8, 2013)

shawnperolis said:


> My 30" can go to b0, but you have to be very careful to keep it in tune, it's just not very practical for me. I have a .98 gauge on mine. I'm not sure if I can put a thicker string on it, I feel like I'm pushing the limits of the tuning peg right now. Maybe if I get a bass tuner for it or something hahaha



Yeah I think I'm just gonna go with a circle K 9-106 set.


----------



## shawnperolis (Apr 8, 2013)

AyrtonS said:


> Yeah I think I'm just gonna go with a circle K 9-106 set.



Be careful, I tried a .106 on my Agile Intrepid 930 and the string would not fit through the body of the guitar.


----------



## NaYoN (Apr 8, 2013)

shawnperolis said:


> Be careful, I tried a .106 on my Agile Intrepid 930 and the string would not fit through the body of the guitar.



That's a legitimate problem, I got my Etherial made so that the tuners could accommodate thicker strings. You might have to file the tuner hole and nut yourself if you want to go thick.


----------



## shawnperolis (Apr 8, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> That's a legitimate problem, I got my Etherial made so that the tuners could accommodate thicker strings. You might have to file the tuner hole and nut yourself if you want to go thick.



The tuner peg hole is easy enough to drill out, and the nut can be filed down very easily... But a .106 would not even slide through the back of the guitar through the bridge on my Agile.


----------



## AyrtonS (Apr 8, 2013)

shawnperolis said:


> The tuner peg hole is easy enough to drill out, and the nut can be filed down very easily... But a .106 would not even slide through the back of the guitar through the bridge on my Agile.



Would that still be an issue with the Kahler?


----------



## shawnperolis (Apr 8, 2013)

AyrtonS said:


> Would that still be an issue with the Kahler?



I've never had a guitar with a Kahler, so I don't know...


----------



## InfinityCollision (Apr 8, 2013)

AyrtonS said:


> Would that still be an issue with the Kahler?



I'd shoot Kahler an email and check with them. They use wider saddles and such for the lowest strings on those bridges so you might be okay, but the pdfs on their site don't seem to have the relevant information.


----------



## AyrtonS (Apr 9, 2013)

I did email them but from looking at pictures it seems that the winded part doesn't go through the saddle.... So hopefully that's good news but I'm still waiting for them to reply.


----------



## shawnperolis (Apr 9, 2013)

AyrtonS said:


> I did email them but from looking at pictures it seems that the winded part doesn't go through the saddle.... So hopefully that's good news but I'm still waiting for them to reply.



Let us know! I'm thinking about getting a flat mount kahler for my 9 string one day, it would be cool to be able to use a thicker string.


----------



## AyrtonS (Apr 9, 2013)

shawnperolis said:


> Let us know! I'm thinking about getting a flat mount kahler for my 9 string one day, it would be cool to be able to use a thicker string.



I certainly will!


----------



## charles22880 (Apr 9, 2013)

what is a good gauge set to have a 9 tuned to C#


----------



## charles22880 (Apr 9, 2013)

or even in E


----------



## shawnperolis (Apr 9, 2013)

charles22880 said:


> what is a good gauge set to have a 9 tuned to C#



Depends on scale. My 30" feels okay with a .98 tuned to C#. My next string up is an .86 for an E. I wouldn't mind going up one size on both to get a less floppy string though.


----------



## Roy (Apr 26, 2013)

My brandnew 9 (with Kahler) is tuned to A E A D G C F A D with the factory-supplied strings (.009 - .090) on a 28" scale. I have to admit, the 090 isn't too happy with the A, but a B is no problem. I ordered a 98 set from Circle K yesterday, should fix the problem in no time.

And once again, it's all about preference. If you can play with loose strings, or if you need the tension ... Just try a few gauges (could even ask a bass-player to save his old strings to test with).
Can't do everything right the first time. Strings aren't that expensive.


----------



## NaYoN (Apr 26, 2013)

AyrtonS said:


> Would that still be an issue with the Kahler?



Nope, I have a Kahler and it works fine.


----------



## vansinn (Apr 26, 2013)

mlp187 said:


> I'm not saying my experience is the same for everyone, but here's how I figured it out for me:
> 
> I used to play with a lot of tension in my hands and arms. So I would be picking hard, and pressing the string hard into the fretboard and not even realizing it.
> 
> ...



Not related to this 9-string discussion, I dig your comments above.

Up-tuning to F4# on 26.5", I used to use an Ernie Ball bass 075, but likewise changed my style, and now use a mere EB bass 070 on that low A#.
The 070 by normal thinking should sound worse, but actually, due to being thinner with improved intonicity, does sound decently better.

The rest of that string set is likewise fairly slinky, but works quite well - all due to not playing with a heavy hand.


----------



## shredguitar7690 (Apr 28, 2013)

My Agile 92730


----------



## stuglue (Apr 28, 2013)

Would it be possible to tune to high Ab on that Agile? 27 on the treble side would make it very tight


----------



## in-pursuit (Apr 28, 2013)

thread has re-ignited my 9 string GAS. I have my RG8 tuned to F on the 1st string with a 10 at 27" (ernie ball 8 string slinky set). I had it tuned up a half step from that (F# on the 1st string) for a couple of weeks with no problems, albeit with higher tension than I personally prefer. I haven't crunched the numbers but my intuition tells me that at the very least you should be able to get to G at 27", your chances of reaching Ab would be greatly improved by using some lighter gauge strings. In the end it's really going to come down to your personal preference of string tension and whether you're willing to sacrifice one element in the equation to favour another.

I'm really looking forward to playing a 9 string someday.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Apr 28, 2013)

stuglue said:


> Would it be possible to tune to high Ab on that Agile? 27 on the treble side would make it very tight



Possible perhaps, practical no. Standard strings would have a very short lifespan at Ab4 on a 27" scale.


----------



## Rook (Apr 28, 2013)

Damn boys, I need another string.


----------



## shredguitar7690 (Apr 28, 2013)

I would recommend not trying for the high A on a 27 inch scale. You will break strings constantly and the best you can ever hope for is 8 reasonable and healthy strings and then one enormously tight string that you are always scared of breaking. If you want that extra string up top try putting a lighter gauge on it and tuning up to F# and then playing a step and a half down or something like that.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 28, 2013)

^ Yeah, I use O4P strings on my 10 string for A4 at 27", and even that needs to be blessed by a priest to not snap.


----------



## Winspear (Apr 29, 2013)

Rook said:


> Damn boys, I need another string.



5 weeks today and you will be more sure than ever about this


----------



## Rook (Apr 29, 2013)

Argh is that _5_ weeks away?

Long.


----------



## EL_JEFE (May 2, 2013)

Here's my nines, I bend the crap outta these strings. Its a 930 use Circle K strings. No problem throwing a .94 on it except for your action will be a little higher. Throwing some lace x bars in them later this year


----------



## MetalBuddah (May 3, 2013)

Here is my new toy 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/236477-nergd-warning-lots-pictures-lots-strings.html


----------



## strelok (May 4, 2013)

shawnperolis said:


> I have an Agile Intrepid 930. It love it, it's the best guitar I have ever owned. Tuned C# E B E A D G B E. I installed a killswitch as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sounding really cool there..


----------

